# 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking to buy a 35/40r but dont know which AR to go with 
35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR wich one is better and why 
goal is 500whp 
on a fully built 12v vr6 3.0


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (obd2vr6)*

fully built 3.0, i would go with the 1.06, either one would work


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

82 ar will hit boost a lot earlier then the 1.06ar but other then that same thing


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (obd2vr6)*

what does 'fully built' mean?
if that means massive head work, then go 1.06
if it's stock head go .82
both of these is assuming a T3 flange.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (TBT-Syncro)*

I have a 1.06 on my car and i love it, it does boost a little laggy but its amazing when it kicks in, I would definitely go with that. I hit about 7 pounds right around 4k RPMS


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (98rzvr6)*

1.06


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_what does 'fully built' mean?
if that means massive head work, then go 1.06
if it's stock head go .82
both of these is assuming a T3 flange.

If it's a true 35/40r aren't all of those t4 flange?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (obd2vr6)*

if its the garrett GT35R 82mm compressor i would go T3 0.82.
That can hit 600whp+

The TIAL gen 1 cast is a different story


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_I have a 1.06 on my car and i love it, it does boost a little laggy but its amazing when it kicks in, I would definitely go with that. I hit about 7 pounds right around 4k RPMS

didnt syncro guy above hit 15psi at 4000rpm?
have you done a pressure test?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR ([email protected])*

Yeah im sure he has but i was only running 7 pounds at the time so thats why i said that, i didnt go above that. The motor has a spun rod bearing now lol so im not boosting it anymore haha


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
If it's a true 35/40r aren't all of those t4 flange? 

no. in fact, most out there are T3.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
didnt syncro guy above hit 15psi at 4000rpm?
have you done a pressure test?

i did a 5th gear full load test on the highway yesterday. i see 10 psi at 2900rpm. i had to look back at the road at that point, but i'm sure the remaining boost was on by 3200 at most.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i did a 5th gear full load test on the highway yesterday. i see 10 psi at 2900rpm. i had to look back at the road at that point, but i'm sure the remaining boost was on by 3200 at most.

holy hell








thats badass, i got a 1.06 T4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fully built 24v with cams


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
no. in fact, most out there are T3.

Oh alright. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I knew most people were running t3 35r's. I was just under the impression the 35/40r's were t4's. A couple friends were running 35/40r t4's .68a/r and were seeing full boost by 3500ish rpm i believe and pulled like hell till redline.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 35/40r with 82AR OR 1.06AR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
holy hell








thats badass, i got a 1.06 T4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fully built 24v with cams

there is a big difference in it's power at that rpm range, versus 4000 though. you can tell when the compressor is getting closer to actually being within it's efficiency range.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have tryed .82 and 1.06 gt35r on the same vr6 engine.. i can only say 1.06..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i have tryed .82 and 1.06 gt35r on the same vr6 engine.. i can only say 1.06..

But you need to say why you like it.








No reason to use it under 30psi on a 2.8L VR
Even R32 got loads of lag.
VF makes 15psi at 4000rpm with R32 1.06 GT35.
Most tuning companie chose due to low octane gas tuning and then it can give you a little at the top with huge 40-70whp loss before 5000rpm on a 2.8 0.82 vs 2.8 1.06.
when Issam did 640whp on the 0.82 he were already outflowing the compressor and over revved it vs garrets spec on 34psi max boost before you leave the safe rpm


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i like it because you can go high hp on a 1.06 on pump fuel without problems..0.82 is good for a street setup with early boost..but not for 500hp+ on pump gas..i know you like the smallest house but its only because you are running e85 on your car..







we are running a gt35 0.82 on a seat 2,0 20v.. full boost at 4k.. so if you have full boost much later then that on a 1.06 vr6..you have a problem..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:11 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i like it because you can go high hp on a 1.06 on pump fuel without problems..0.82 is good for a street setup with early boost..but not for 500hp+ on pump gas..i know you like the smallest house but its only because you are running e85 on your car..







we are running a gt35 0.82 on a seat 2,0 20v.. full boost at 4k.. so if you have full boost much later then that on a 1.06 vr6..you have a problem..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:11 AM 6-12-2009_

most of these caes including my own are street cars.
and for 500whp the 0.82 is more then enough
what is full boost on that 20v?
No way that you reach 30psi at 4000rpm.
not even R32 does that


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected] on the seat with 0.82..when i had the 1.06 on my vr6 i had [email protected] understand why you see boost later on your 2,3ltr..but if you dont see full boost at 4k on a r32 you should maybe find your self a new tuner..use the vvt to help the turbo spool up..we do that on this seat(and it helps alot)..and high ign help me spool the turbo up earlyer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_[email protected] on the seat with 0.82..when i had the 1.06 on my vr6 i had [email protected] understand why you see boost later on your 2,3ltr..but if you dont see full boost at 4k on a r32 you should maybe find your self a new tuner..use the vvt to help the turbo spool up..we do that on this seat(and it helps alot)..and high ign help me spool the turbo up earlyer.

Just look at the VF engineering kit.
Its not even reching 15psi at 3500 with the 1.06.
if you reach 2bar at 4k with that 2.0 your hitting a world record.








Not even AMS 2.0 evos reach it that quick


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

maybe because they dont advance the intake cam like we do..







i think they dropped it to go high rpm instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_maybe because they dont advance the intake cam like we do..







i think they dropped it to go high rpm instead. 

dynos or logs!








Not even TBT-syncro can even get 30 before 4k.
So if TBT can do a new test of his 0.82 and check how far it goes before 4k


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

right now we are putting in new cams and mec. lifter for even higher rpm..i will post a dyno and a log to you when it is done mr foffa..i can tell you that the plan is to add the 1.06 on it..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:16 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is my 4 years old dyno:stock engine with headspacer(comp 7,5:1) obd 1 ecu gt3582r 1.06 pumpgas 95octane eu(think this is the same as 89 octane us) i had full boost at 4500rpm on the street.. if people can not do the spool up better with a build engine(higher comp and octane)something is wrong.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:53 PM 6-12-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:14 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

$hit i still cant decide if i should go 82 or 1.06


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
dynos or logs!








Not even TBT-syncro can even get 30 before 4k.
So if TBT can do a new test of his 0.82 and check how far it goes before 4k

how do you know, i've never tried








i only run 14psi right now, which it reaches in the low 3000 range.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_right now we are putting in new cams and mec. lifter for even higher rpm..i will post a dyno and a log to you when it is done mr foffa..i can tell you that the plan is to add the 1.06 on it..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:16 PM 6-12-2009_

i think mechanical lifters are a waste of time unless you're routinely above 9500. If you're only revving to 8500 or so, then stay hydraulic.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

we are running 8300 now.. and want to go higher rpm on it..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_we are running 8300 now.. and want to go higher rpm on it..









just make sure you have good access to shims. i have a friend with a schrick 1.8t head, and he had to wait 6 months the last time he needed adjustment shims for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_








this is my 4 years old dyno:stock engine with headspacer(comp 7,5:1) obd 1 ecu gt3582r 1.06 pumpgas 95octane eu(think this is the same as 89 octane us) i had full boost at 4500rpm on the street.. if people can not do the spool up better with a build engine(higher comp and octane)something is wrong.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:53 PM 6-12-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:14 PM 6-12-2009_


What is full boost?
If you look at your graph you can clearly see that TQ curve flat out at 4800-4900.
Thats were you reach full boost.
So how much boost did you use?
95 = 91 in US standard
Is this WHP?
Were do you see hp on this graph?


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:28 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

foffa i dont need you to tell me where i see full boost(1,9bar)we always saw earlyer boost on the street then on the dyno with the old dyno.i have been running this setup about 2 years so i think i know when it hit full boost..hp is to the left i just dont got it on the picture.over and out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_foffa i dont need you to tell me where i see full boost(1,9bar)we always saw earlyer boost on the street then on the dyno with the old dyno.i have been running this setup about 2 years so i think i know when it hit full boost..hp is to the left i just dont got it on the picture.over and out









come on.
its BS when we all know how the TQ curve looks like when you reach requested boost.
As long as you spool you have the high curve and when you reach full boost it will flat out or fall.
So you reach 27.5psi at 4800rpm on the dyno.
On the street its hard to logg due to that you have wheels spinning out of control at that boost level.
Dyno is more accurate.
[email protected] far from 30psi at 4k and similar.

*Full spool vs TQ* flat out marked on these 2

















And one VF eng dyno to show some other brand.
R32 early beta dyno
Boost flat out vs TQ flat out is dead on at 3500rpm GT35 1.06











Another R32 on race gas GT35 1.06









EVO 22psi at 5100rpm ... TQ flat out at 5100rpm




























_Modified by [email protected] at 8:07 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

foofa if you read what i say..you will see that it is the seat who hits 2bar at 4k with 0.82..not my old vr6 35r setup..as i write to you my vr6 hit 1,9bar at 4500rpm..you teeling me 4800rpm..but lets me get this clear for you:i hit 1,9 bar at the street..we had to add earlyer fuel and lower down the ignition a bit because the car hit full boost earlyer..and in the old days it was not anything new for us because we had this dynomet dyno..it was the same for all cars with bigger turbos..and thats the reason why we sold this dynomet..and get a dynapac instead..and its not hard to find out in the car.. no wheelspind in 4th gear and one person driving and one mapping then you are sure..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_foofa if you read what i say..you will see that it is the seat who hits 2bar at 4k with 0.82..not my old vr6 35r setup..as i write to you my vr6 hit 1,9bar at 4500rpm..you teeling me 4800rpm..but lets me get this clear for you:i hit 1,9 bar at the street..we had to add earlyer fuel and lower down the ignition a bit because the car hit full boost earlyer..and in the old days it was not anything new for us because we had this dynomet dyno..it was the same for all cars with bigger turbos..and thats the reason why we sold this dynomet..and get a dynapac instead..and its not hard to find out in the car.. no wheelspind in 4th gear and one person driving and one mapping then you are sure..

Yes but your dyno hit full boost at closer to 4800-4900rpm
how do you logg 4500 accurate on the street?
Not even on MT in 3rd gear its possible to do that without wheel spinning on your VR with 651wheel NM











_Modified by [email protected] at 8:18 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

as i write IN 4th GEAR NO WHEELSPIND..















have a nice weekend mr foffa..


----------

